# MTNL Compatible ADSL Router



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone know about a good MTNL Broadband Compatible ADSL Router??
since i dont want to pay rs50 a month for MTNL ROUTER
can i use wi-fi using this router?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 10, 2012)

Budget bro?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 10, 2012)

budget 1-2k


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

AFAIK for 2 k you can get This or this

BTW You can get this Wifi Router for less than a *k* *www.ebay.in/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221137513898#ht_3209wt_906


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2012)

^thanks for suggestion but will they work with a MTNL Broadband(cable) ONLY connection(theres no wi-fi)


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^thanks for suggestion but will they work with a MTNL Broadband(cable) ONLY connection(theres no wi-fi)


yEAH IT WILL


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any ADSL2 modem will work.


----------

